# DUBBI SUL TRADIMENTO



## Old lorenzo (7 Giugno 2007)

Benvenuto ne club .... mi sono detto ...o no !!! questo è il dramma che mi affligge. in realtà non so se appartengo già alla categoria dei traditi o no. tutto mi fa sembrare di si ...ma lei nega ... sono sposato da 9 anni e sono sempre stato insieme a lei ..praticamente siamo insieme da 20 anni con tanto amore e purtroppo con tantissimi casini familiari ed economici che sempre abbiamo superato. ora mi dice di non sapere se mi ama ancora o no ... cacchio FULMINE a cel sereno. si fa bella ... esce con amiche ? ... si fa i fatti suoi e mi schiva continuamente..... io credo di esserne ancora innamorato o forse o paura di quello che potrei affrontare ... ma come capire in realtà se lei è invaghita di un'altro... c'è da tenere presente che da quasi 9 mesi lavoro saltuariamente dopo una vita regolarmente retribuita economicamente parlando e che lei ha cambiato lavoro ed è in un ambiente molto free. che dite signori ... io credo in cuor mio che mi tradisca o comunque è attratta da qualcun'altro ...NON SO COME FARE per poter capire se i suoi atteggiamenti sono solo di scoraggiamento nei miei confronti o di tradimento.. un disperato di 44 anni che pensava di avere un sostegno dal suo amore ...invece mi ha ammazzato... CONSIGLI ?


----------



## Old Ari (7 Giugno 2007)

Ciao Lorenzo,
dacci più informazioni in merito....del tipo: ne avete parlato?


----------



## Old Airforever (7 Giugno 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Ciao Lorenzo,
> dacci più informazioni in merito....del tipo: ne avete parlato?


Ari, so che il colloquio è spesso ritenuto (anche in psicologia) il miglior modo della risoluzione dei problemi, anche sentimentali.
Ma c'è da considerare che la menzogna, nei traditori, è sempre alla loro portata di mano. Fidati.


----------



## Old Airforever (7 Giugno 2007)

lorenzo ha detto:


> Benvenuto ne club .... mi sono detto ...o no !!! questo è il dramma che mi affligge. in realtà non so se appartengo già alla categoria dei traditi o no. tutto mi fa sembrare di si ...ma lei nega ... sono sposato da 9 anni e sono sempre stato insieme a lei ..praticamente siamo insieme da 20 anni con tanto amore e purtroppo con tantissimi casini familiari ed economici che sempre abbiamo superato. ora mi dice di non sapere se mi ama ancora o no ... cacchio FULMINE a cel sereno. si fa bella ... esce con amiche ? ... si fa i fatti suoi e mi schiva continuamente..... io credo di esserne ancora innamorato o forse o paura di quello che potrei affrontare ... ma come capire in realtà se lei è invaghita di un'altro... c'è da tenere presente che da quasi 9 mesi lavoro saltuariamente dopo una vita regolarmente retribuita economicamente parlando e che lei ha cambiato lavoro ed è in un ambiente molto free. che dite signori ... io credo in cuor mio che mi tradisca o comunque è attratta da qualcun'altro ...NON SO COME FARE per poter capire se i suoi atteggiamenti sono solo di scoraggiamento nei miei confronti o di tradimento.. un disperato di 44 anni che pensava di avere un sostegno dal suo amore ...invece mi ha ammazzato... CONSIGLI ?


Benvenuto!
Lorenzo, se mi hai già letto almeno qualche volta, avrai capito che parlo sempre e solo delle mie esperienze perchè non fa parte di me generalizzare e parlare d'altri.
Quando una mia ex ha cambiato professione ed ha cambiato abitudini, poi si è da me allontanata. Ma non solo: sono stato tradito.
Air


----------



## Old Ari (7 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ari, so che il colloquio è spesso ritenuto (anche in psicologia) il miglior modo della risoluzione dei problemi, anche sentimentali.
> Ma c'è da considerare che la menzogna, nei traditori, è sempre alla loro portata di mano. Fidati.


Perfetto, ma....allora dipende dal rapporto che vuoi.
Io personalmente voglio un rapporto in cui si comunichi e con sinceritaà. Detto questo, da parte mia affronto i problemi in questo modo, anche se dall'altra parte il traditore può mentire. Anche qui comunque avrei qualcosa da ridire, se il mio compagno esce, si fa bello e mi evita e queste cose per me sono strane, può mentire quanto vuoi ma non sul dato di fatto.

Poi, se invece prefriamo tenerci al finaco una persona con cui non c'è il dialogo e preferiamo affrontare sempre e per l'ennesima volta solo la punta dell'iceberg che è il tradimento...allora ok, ci appostiamo, controlliamo il telefonino e via dicendo....Scorperto il tradimento, scenata, scuse e poi via di nuovo insieme....
Senza chiedersi "Ma....magari c'è qualchje problema da affrontare oltre al tradimento?".


----------



## Old lorenzo (7 Giugno 2007)

accidenti Ari se ne abbiamo parlato in sostanza ci siamo detti tutto, ma lei nega di avere qualcuno. praticamente siamo separati in casa. io gli ho espresso i miei sentimenti esprimendo tutto il mio amore ...ma lei si si però io non so ancora cosa provo per te ...è già 2 mesi mi sembra un po troppo ..o no ? io e lei non abbiamo affrontato mai una situazione così ... a parte 4 anni fà dove io ero andato in crisi perchè lei c'era solo per i suoi parenti stretti ...una cosa insopportabile ... difficile è sèpiegare tutto in poche parole, ma in sostanza io ero la donna di casa (la sera) e lei il manager che rientrava per mettere a posto documenti... io sono andato in crisi e però poi si è risolta perchè lei mi ha dimostrato il suo amore ....DUNQUE ... lei adesso vorrebbe la stessa cosa... io ci ho provato per 1 mese circa ...ma non è servito a niente ... Complicatissima la mia storia, la vorrei amare per sempre e vorrei anche un figlio da lei ... ma sento di averla persa. il mio dilemma è capire se è solo per un'altro che agisce così .... come capire o fare per scoprirlo senza ridursi a inseguimenti ... che trovo di basso livello ?


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Giugno 2007)

*benvenuto*

Lorenzo, cicostanziando- per ora- di tanto la tua domanda ti chiedo:


1. che uso fa del cellulare


2. oltre a schivarti , la cura della sua persona è cambiata ripetto a prima oppure no?


3. le sue abitudini con uscite con le amiche, sono aumentate oppure è tutto come prima.


4. Gli orari, vengono rispettati oppure no.


----------



## Old lorenzo (7 Giugno 2007)

salve cara ... un momento di depressione leggendo le tue domande ...

il cellulare è di uso lavorativo ma anche di personale ed  sempre con gli sms ... (lo so lo so)
gli orari sono cambiati per il nuovo lavoro e arriva sempre tardi a volte con scuse impossibili (dopo ti spiego)

si cura si ... eccome si depila anche nelle parti intime ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) chiudendosi in bagno per non farmi vedere che lo fa spesso e volentieri.

le uscite sono aumentate ...

Ok OK BENVENUTO A LORENZO... MA IO VOGLIO LA CERTEZZA .. sto impazzendo ... credimi ... mi ha chiesto un periodo di separazione fisica per capire e vorrebbe andare in un consultorio familiare per vedere se mi ama ancora (lo so che è positivo ... ma sai !!)
credo nel tradimento una persona sia disposta a dire tutto pur di essere lasciata libera di fare quello che vuole.... io avrei pensato di prendere la decisione .. o si o no ... nel senso se mi ami lo sai ed è inutile raccontare storielle ...


----------



## leone (7 Giugno 2007)

lorenzo ha detto:


> salve cara ... un momento di depressione leggendo le tue domande ...
> 
> il cellulare è di uso lavorativo ma anche di personale ed  sempre con gli sms ... (lo so lo so)
> gli orari sono cambiati per il nuovo lavoro e arriva sempre tardi a volte con scuse impossibili (dopo ti spiego)
> ...


la farfallina è già volata via...lasciala andare...tornerà sguazzando nella cacca...supplicandoti di riprenderla.


----------



## Nobody (7 Giugno 2007)

lorenzo ha detto:


> salve cara ... un momento di depressione leggendo le tue domande ...
> 
> il cellulare è di uso lavorativo ma anche di personale ed sempre con gli sms ... (lo so lo so)
> gli orari sono cambiati per il nuovo lavoro e arriva sempre tardi a volte con scuse impossibili (dopo ti spiego)
> ...


Lorenzo, da quello che scrivi...mi dispiace dirlo, ma propenderei proprio per il si. Direi che ti tradisce.
Andare al consultorio per capire se ti ama ancora...boh, scusa se te lo dico, ma mi sembra una enorme idiozia.
Credo che per quanto dura sia, faresti bene a parlarle chiaramente...e se non ricevi risposte soddisfacenti, a chiudere il rapporto. In ogni caso, non è necessario il suo tradimento per arrivare ad una decisione del genere. Basta l'atteggiamento manifestato.


----------



## Old Airforever (7 Giugno 2007)

leone ha detto:


> la farfallina è già volata via...lasciala andare...tornerà sguazzando nella cacca...supplicandoti di riprenderla.


...e tu, Lorenzo, non fare lo zerbino ed il sottomesso quando la farfallina tornerà, supplicandoti di riprenderla...sii forte e coraggioso ed rimandala da dove è venuta, ovvero nella cacca..perchè questo è il solo posto che certe persone meritano di stare...
Air


----------



## leone (7 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...e tu, Lorenzo, non fare lo zerbino ed il sottomesso quando la farfallina tornerà, supplicandoti di riprenderla...sii forte e coraggioso ed rimandala da dove è venuta, ovvero nella cacca..perchè questo è il solo posto che certe persone meritano di stare...
> Air


ben detto! ben presto la farfallina si renderà conto che l'amichetto aveva solo voglia di una trombatina senza impegno, con la patatina depilata...allora si che ci sarà da ridere. tu lorenzo, quando ritornerà presentale la tua nuova fiamma e dille: "sai, si depila la patatina per me!" e rimandala nelle fogne.


----------



## Old lorenzo (7 Giugno 2007)

ci sono cose da sistemare della vita che abbiamo vissuto ... tipo casa, mutuo, mamme, e chi più ne ha più ne metta ... che tristezza io l'ho capito che c'è un'attrazione per qualcun'altro ...ma devo capire a che livello.. chissa magari vuole solo tirare fuori se stessa al mondo per piacere e buttarsi dietro allle spalle tutte vicessitudini negative che abbiamo avuto ... non è mai stata una donna che guardava uomini con occhi interessati, è una donna molto pudica, sempre sincera, e anche NON per la quale con effusioni e carezze ... difficile immaginarla con artefizi per vedere un'altro ..la conosco da 20 anni ...forse più ... quindi direi che la cosa migliore da fare... sia avere certezze di quello che fa.... anche perchè la mia storia potrebbe essere come tante .. e le risposte sono sempre le stesse ... tipo se esce di piu ...esce obbligatoriamente con un uomo ... se telefona di piu ....telefona a un uomo ... etc. etc. (mi difendo è ovvio) ma io la amo ancora e non posso essere così superficiale per lasciarla andare.. per il consultorio .. direi che potrebbe essere un modo per salvare il rapporto ..o no ? Avrebbe potuto anche evitare di dirlo (io non ci vado e gliel'ho detto) qualcosa che la tiene ancora a me ....forse c'è ... bho !!! forse è meglio che comincio a uscire anch'io (no no)... modestamente ho un certo fascino sulle donne e potrei essere vulnerabile, non devo essere distratto ... e non è quello che voglio. io amo lei ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2007)

*Lorenzo*

Io sono di natura sempre ottimista e non tendo a dare il valore di tradimento a pochi indizi...ma gli indizi che elenchi fanno prova.
Sicuramente se non ha ancora consumato il tradimento lo vuole fortemente.
Che poi si ponga dei problemi sui sentimenti che prova e se vuole continuare il rapporto con te è normale. Sicuramente ti vuole bene e probabilmente il nuovo rapporto è talmente agli inizi che non le dà nessuna sicurezza (né della disponibilità di lui, né dei sentimenti di lei).
Non devi chiedere: devi affermare che è chiaro che lei ha per la testa un altro e che deve essere sincera con te.
Auguri! Comunque andrà sarà dura.


----------



## Old lorenzo (7 Giugno 2007)

dimenticavo ... il mio trascorso degli ultimi 9 mesi è:

1 aver perso il lavoro.

2 aver perso il cane che adoravo da 15 anni
ho dovuto sopprimerlo perchè noncamminava più, pensavo che il veterinario me lo ridava ancora per un pocon qualche cortisone ... invece lo ha soppresso al momento (terribile mi sento in colpa)

3 aver discusso fortemente con i suoi parenti della posizione la vorativa che non riesco ad avere (faccio di tutto ma non trovo)

4  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  aver ricevuto la bella notizia di mia moglie.

5 la tristezza e la consapevolezza del "non sarà mai più come prima"

AMEN


----------



## Old lorenzo (7 Giugno 2007)

Grazie signori e signore per le conferme e gli incoraggiamenti....... io speriamo che me la cavo, vado a piangere un po in macchina con gli occhiali scuri, mentre mi faccio un giretto in macchina... qualcuno mi ha detto che tornerà piangendo..  io spero nella sua felicità ... della serie ammazzatemi tanto sono già morto... cmq no problem sono un uomo con i così detti coglioni ... solo che non me la aspettavo ... se così dovrà essere troverò una donna che vorrà farsi amare passionalmente come piace a me .... a lei non piaceva ... 
un abbraccio a tutti... ogni tanto tornerò a curiosare per vedere se aumentano I TRADITI.
ciaooooo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





P.S. però ...non so ancora come fare per cuccarla sul fatto


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Giugno 2007)

Oddio raga'...mi spiace...

Lorenzo, quando avrai voglia di  sfogarti e di parlare torna. Siamo qui.


----------



## Old alessia76 (7 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Oddio raga'...mi spiace...
> 
> Lorenzo, quando avrai voglia di  sfogarti e di parlare torna. Siamo qui.



non è che siamo tutti un po' disillusi?
cioè.. a volte misembra che non abbiamo speranze positive sulle storie in crisi..
( o sono io che non ne ho..)


----------



## leone (7 Giugno 2007)

alessia76 ha detto:


> non è che siamo tutti un po' disillusi?
> cioè.. a volte misembra che non abbiamo speranze positive sulle storie in crisi..
> ( o sono io che non ne ho..)


la signorina con la patatina depilata merita solo disprezzo e merda. Lorenzo sei un uomo fortunato perchè te la sei tolta dai coglioni. tornerà ma tu: SPUTALE IN FACCIA E MANDALA A CAGARE!


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Giugno 2007)

alessia76 ha detto:


> non è che siamo tutti un po' disillusi?
> cioè.. a volte misembra che non abbiamo speranze positive sulle storie in crisi..
> ( o sono io che non ne ho..)


Serenamente  disillusa Alessia.
Ma al di là di questo mi spiace che Lorenzo sia scappato...mi sono sentita in qualche modo responsabile ..forse avrei dovuto essere meno pragmatica.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Giugno 2007)

leone ha detto:


> la signorina con la patatina depilata merita solo disprezzo e merda. Lorenzo sei un uomo fortunato perchè te la sei tolta dai coglioni. tornerà ma tu: SPUTALE IN FACCIA E MANDALA A CAGARE!


e se non ha problemi di stipsi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2007)

*Lorenzo*



lorenzo ha detto:


> Grazie signori e signore per le conferme e gli incoraggiamenti....... io speriamo che me la cavo, vado a piangere un po in macchina con gli occhiali scuri, mentre mi faccio un giretto in macchina... qualcuno mi ha detto che tornerà piangendo.. io spero nella sua felicità ... della serie ammazzatemi tanto sono già morto... cmq no problem sono un uomo con i così detti coglioni ... solo che non me la aspettavo ... se così dovrà essere troverò una donna che vorrà farsi amare passionalmente come piace a me .... a lei non piaceva ...
> un abbraccio a tutti... ogni tanto tornerò a curiosare per vedere se aumentano I TRADITI.
> ciaooooo
> 
> ...


Mica tutti i tradimenti sono cose importanti e, anche se al momento non sembra, spesso si riesce a ricostruire.
Se è cosi impegnata a negare significa che vule concedersi un'emozione, ma non ti vuole perdere e non vuole farti male.


Non so se ti ho tirato su. Però ci son passata e ora sto meglio.


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (7 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica tutti i tradimenti sono cose importanti e, anche se al momento non sembra, spesso si riesce a ricostruire.
> Se è cosi impegnata a negare significa che vule concedersi un'emozione, ma non ti vuole perdere e non vuole farti male.
> 
> 
> Non so se ti ho tirato su. Però ci son passata e ora sto meglio.


persa, ma quando ti sei trovata in quella situazione,il tuo lui ha ammesso il tradimento?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2007)

*Sì*



fivestars26 ha detto:


> persa, ma quando ti sei trovata in quella situazione,il tuo lui ha ammesso il tradimento?


Difficile non ammetterlo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























































































http://tradimento.net/showthread.php?t=268


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (7 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Difficile non ammetterlo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cacchio ho letto la tua storia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...
E ora  siete ripartiti al 100%....????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2007)

*No*



fivestars26 ha detto:


> Cacchio ho letto la tua storia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci vediamo serenamente ed è sempre disponibile se ho bisogno.
Poi...non so


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (7 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci vediamo serenamente ed è sempre disponibile se ho bisogno.
> Poi...non so


ma vivete separati?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Giugno 2007)

*Sì*



fivestars26 ha detto:


> ma vivete separati?


Da subito. Prima è andato dalla madre e il mese dopo si è trovato un mini appartamento. Lo vedo a casa piùvolte alla settimana. Ma niente di legale.


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (8 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Da subito. Prima è andato dalla madre e il mese dopo si è trovato un mini appartamento. Lo vedo a casa piùvolte alla settimana. Ma niente di legale.


 
ultima domanda..poi ti lascio respirare..
I figli sono sereni?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Giugno 2007)

*...*



fivestars26 ha detto:


> ultima domanda..poi ti lascio respirare..
> I figli sono sereni?


Sì i figli stanno bene. Mai avrei tolto il padre ai figli. Mai. 
Grazie Five


----------



## Old lorenzo (8 Giugno 2007)

UELAAAA ragazzi ... oggi sono un cornuto molto free .... sto usando la tattica INDIFFERENZA e credo che stia funzionando.... che figata ... la amo ancora .. ma mi piace che stia a pensare se sia gusto o no quello che sta facendo ...MI SENTO MEGLIO DI IERI.. grazie anche per l'incoraggiamento.... mi ha dato una spintarella ...SMACK UHE magari domani sono distrutto .... MA OGGI NO..


----------



## leone (8 Giugno 2007)

lorenzo ha detto:


> UELAAAA ragazzi ... oggi sono un cornuto molto free .... sto usando la tattica INDIFFERENZA e credo che stia funzionando.... che figata ... la amo ancora .. ma mi piace che stia a pensare se sia gusto o no quello che sta facendo ...MI SENTO MEGLIO DI IERI.. grazie anche per l'incoraggiamento.... mi ha dato una spintarella ...SMACK UHE magari domani sono distrutto .... MA OGGI NO..


vai così socio! falla sentire una merda! falle vedere che hai DUE PALLE d'acciaio! guardala negli occhi e falla sentire una topa di fogna! tu sei moralmente superiore e sei cazzuto che nessuno ti fa un baffo. vedrai come striscierà ai tuoi piedi la farfallina depilata ma tu FOTTITENE! fagliela PAGARE!


----------



## Old lorenzo (8 Giugno 2007)

thanks leone ...nn è facile... però ... ci provo. 
Una chicca ... mi sono confidato con una amica (forse) e indovina !!!! ha preso la palla al balzo e mi ha invitato a cena ... alla bimba non gli pareva vero ... (bimba di 47 anni), questo mi ha tirato un po su ... ma gi ho detto no e che è un po prematuro... però ho pensato STI CAZZI... che amica, come ci teneva al nostro rapporto ...MORALE occhio raga agli amici se possono ti fottono volentieri. ho pensato anche che io amo ancora mia moglie e voglio stare pulito fino a quando non la beccherò SUL FATTO.


----------



## leone (8 Giugno 2007)

lorenzo ha detto:


> thanks leone ...nn è facile... però ... ci provo.
> Una chicca ... mi sono confidato con una amica (forse) e indovina !!!! ha preso la palla al balzo e mi ha invitato a cena ... alla bimba non gli pareva vero ... (bimba di 47 anni), questo mi ha tirato un po su ... ma gi ho detto no e che è un po prematuro... però ho pensato STI CAZZI... che amica, come ci teneva al nostro rapporto ...MORALE occhio raga agli amici se possono ti fottono volentieri. ho pensato anche che io amo ancora mia moglie e voglio stare pulito fino a quando non la beccherò SUL FATTO.


Bravissimo! muoviti spietato come una mangusta e vedrai che il serpentello lo sbrani per bene! mostrati CON I COGLIONI duri come due palle di cannone. vedrai che la signorina dopo che si sarà trovata nella merda fino al collo striscierà ai tuoi piedi chiedendoti pietà e rendendosi conto della gran cazzata che ha fatto. alla fine sarai tu a ridere! eccome se riderai!


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Giugno 2007)

*Della serie*

Quando le peggiori menzogne sono quelle che si raccontano a se stessi.


----------



## leone (8 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Quando le peggiori menzogne sono quelle che si raccontano a se stessi.


cioè quelle che la signorina con la patatina depilata si racconta...vedrai quando Lorenzo le farà capire che può andarsene affanc..o. vedrai che panico!


----------



## Iris (8 Giugno 2007)

Mi dispiace Lorenzo...IN BOCCA AL LUPO PER IL LAVORO!!!!!

Mi raccomando...


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Giugno 2007)

*leone*



leone ha detto:


> cioè quelle che la signorina con la patatina depilata si racconta...vedrai quando Lorenzo le farà capire che può andarsene affanc..o. vedrai che panico!


 
io nel panico vedo solo una persona, e non è la moglie di Lorenzo.


Spero il meglio per lui, comunque.


----------



## Bruja (9 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io nel panico vedo solo una persona, e non è la moglie di Lorenzo.
> 
> 
> Spero il meglio per lui, comunque.


Perfettamente d'accordo...... un umore così altalenante non depone favorevolmente.
Comunque riporto un elenchino di Lorenzo che andrebbe commentato:


dimenticavo ... il mio trascorso degli ultimi 9 mesi è:

1 aver perso il lavoro.
------------------------------------
Questo è un problema che dovrà risolversi prima o poi

2 aver perso il cane che adoravo da 15 anni
ho dovuto sopprimerlo perchè noncamminava più, pensavo che il veterinario me lo ridava ancora per un pocon qualche cortisone ... invece lo ha soppresso al momento (terribile mi sento in colpa)
-----------------------
E' spiacevole ma se il cane era in condizioni tanto critiche forse i veterinario ha ritenuto di risparmiargli ulteriori sofferenze. Non ci sono colpe, è stato un atto umanitario anche se inaspettato.

3 aver discusso fortemente con i suoi parenti della posizione la vorativa che non riesco ad avere (faccio di tutto ma non trovo)
-----------------------------------------
Tu sei in buonafede, dei parenti devi infischiartene, il rapporto è quello di coppia e loro devono starne fuori, o la signora ha bisogno di farsi puntellare dai genitori, zii, cugini etc.... Davvero un manager autorevole!!!

4  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  aver ricevuto la bella notizia di mia moglie.
------------------------
Tua moglie potrebbe anche essere recupoerabile, a volte accade l'imprevedibile, ma resta il fatto che lei ti ha tradito, a me non importa neppure se ha scopato, cosa che per me è certa, quanto che è venuto meno il vostro sodalizio di affetto, fedeltà e complicità.

la tristezza e la consapevolezza del "non sarà mai più come prima"
---------------------------
Questa è la cosa che assolutamente mi sento di convalidare, nulla potrà essere come prima perchè questa situazione è avvenuta ed è un dato reale. Può essere che tu possa trovare un nuovo assetto, che sia piacevole ed accettabile, ma prima resta prima...

Auguri per il lavoro
Bruja


----------



## Old mux (24 Agosto 2009)

Ciao Lorenzo, il mio consiglio è di lasciarla sola e farla pensare, riflettere. Se gli vai dietro complichi solo la situazione, lei si sentirà oppressa e quindi reagirà, magari lasciandoti.
Per quanto riguarda se ha un altro. ti consiglio di evitare inseguimenti o spiare il cell o il pc, perchè staresti solo male e otterresti solo delusione. Occhio che non vede, cuore che non duole, allontanati se puoi e lei capirà se effettivamente ti ama ancora o ti vede solo come un fratello.
Tanti auguri che ti vada per come desideri!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Agosto 2009)

mux ha detto:


> Ciao Lorenzo, il mio consiglio è di lasciarla sola e farla pensare, riflettere. Se gli vai dietro complichi solo la situazione, lei si sentirà oppressa e quindi reagirà, magari lasciandoti.
> Per quanto riguarda se ha un altro. ti consiglio di evitare inseguimenti o spiare il cell o il pc, perchè staresti solo male e otterresti solo delusione. Occhio che non vede, cuore che non duole, allontanati se puoi e lei capirà se effettivamente ti ama ancora o ti vede solo come un fratello.
> Tanti auguri che ti vada per come desideri!!!


 Benvenuto mux!
Ma questo thread è di più di due anni fa.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Benvenuto mux!
> Ma questo thread è di più di due anni fa.



che pignola 

	
	
		
		
	


	





metti che lorenzo non ha ancora deciso cosa fare...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Agosto 2009)

i dubbi son duri a morire


----------



## Old lordpinceton (26 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> i dubbi son duri a morire


Non ne dubito asu...


----------



## Old mux (27 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Benvenuto mux!
> Ma questo thread è di più di due anni fa.


scusa appena in ritardo...


----------



## Old lele51 (29 Agosto 2009)

lorenzo ha detto:


> ci sono cose da sistemare della vita che abbiamo vissuto ... tipo casa, mutuo, mamme, e chi più ne ha più ne metta ... che tristezza io l'ho capito che c'è un'attrazione per qualcun'altro ...ma devo capire a che livello.. _(e cosa faresti se capisci a che livello)_ chissa magari vuole solo tirare fuori se stessa al mondo per piacere e buttarsi dietro allle spalle tutte vicessitudini negative che abbiamo avuto ... non è mai stata una donna che guardava uomini con occhi interessati, è una donna molto pudica, sempre sincera, e anche NON per la quale con effusioni e carezze ... difficile immaginarla con artefizi per vedere un'altro ..la conosco da 20 anni ...forse più ... _(credimi, alla fine capirai di non averla mai conosciuta)_ quindi direi che la cosa migliore da fare... sia avere certezze di quello che fa.... anche perchè la mia storia potrebbe essere come tante .. e le risposte sono sempre le stesse ... tipo se esce di piu ...esce obbligatoriamente con un uomo ... se telefona di piu ....telefona a un uomo ... etc. etc. (mi difendo è ovvio) ma io la amo ancora e non posso essere così superficiale per lasciarla andare.. per il consultorio .. direi che potrebbe essere un modo per salvare il rapporto ..o no ? Avrebbe potuto anche evitare di dirlo (io non ci vado e gliel'ho detto) qualcosa che la tiene ancora a me ....forse c'è ... bho !!! forse è meglio che comincio a uscire anch'io (no no)... modestamente ho un certo fascino sulle donne e potrei essere vulnerabile, non devo essere distratto ... e non è quello che voglio. io amo lei ...


Se non te lo dice, provvedi a un semplice tranello, dille che l'hai seguita, il resto lo farà lei da sola, avrà bisogno di svuotare il sacco e tu attuerai in conseguenza....
Lele.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Agosto 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> Se non te lo dice, provvedi a un semplice tranello, dille che l'hai seguita, il resto lo farà lei da sola, avrà bisogno di svuotare il sacco e tu attuerai in conseguenza....
> Lele.


Lele...perchè secondo te, se ha un' barlume d'intelligenza ci casca...vero? Si,,,si...svuotare il sacco...ma quando mai...


----------



## Old lele51 (29 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Lele...perchè secondo te, se ha un' barlume d'intelligenza ci casca...vero? Si,,,si...svuotare il sacco...ma quando mai...


e chi ha detto che è intelligente, semplicemente vuole essere scoperta, anche se credo che dopo 2 anni Lorenzo se ne sia sbarazzato... o forse no e sono felici insieme, non lo spremo mai......


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Agosto 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> e chi ha detto che è intelligente, semplicemente vuole essere scoperta, anche se credo che dopo 2 anni Lorenzo se ne sia sbarazzato... o forse no e sono felici insieme, non lo spremo mai......


Ah se vuole essere scoperta...cambia...mi stai dando un'idea...


----------

